# Central locking



## samjones23 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi
The battery run dead on my 740 e32 and i had to break into car as central locking did not work.

Ive charged battery now but the central locking still wont work.

The key will lock the car but will not open it again.

What do i need to do?


----------



## wigg (Apr 27, 2009)

digg lock-the car except one door trigger the alarm by-opening the unlocked door then reset with the key and presto , we hope


----------

